# [glibc] grosse erreur : emerge -C timezone-data

## dreamer86

J'ai fait une énorme erreur en faisant par inadvertance un  *Quote:*   

> emerge -C timezone-data

 

J'avais l'espoir de tout remettre d'aplomb en chrootant ma partition / depuis un livecd et en réemergant timezone-data mais pas moyen non plus, il n'arrive pas à utiliser sh qui doit être pourri aussi sans le timezone-data.

J'aimerai vraiment arriver à sauver ma gentoo sans avoir à tout recompiler à cause de ma bêtise   :Crying or Very sad: 

Please help !!!   :Sad: Last edited by dreamer86 on Fri Oct 02, 2009 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Depuis le livecd, décompresse une archive binaire sur ton système.

http://tinderbox.x86.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/

----------

## dreamer86

Je viens de le faire via un livecd et au boot j'obtiens :

 *Quote:*   

> >> Activating mdev
> 
> >> Determining root device...
> 
> >> Mounting root...
> ...

 

De plus, les leds de vérrouillage des majuscules et d'arrêt défilement clignotent en continue avec ce kernel panic.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire...  :Sad: 

Quel package permet d'avoir /sbin/init ? est-ce qu'il y a moyen de corriger cela ?   :Confused: 

----------

## mrpouet

Chez moi çà donne çà :

```

$ qfile /sbin/init                             

sys-apps/sysvinit (/sbin/init)

```

regarde du coté de tinderbox aussi comme te l'a suggéré netfab

EDIT: euh celà dit si t'as unmergé que timezone-data , je ne voix pas le rapport avec init (je peux me tromper...)

----------

## dreamer86

Je viens de faire un untar des binaires de sysvinit en provenance de tinderbox dans mon / mais j'ai toujours exactement le même message au reboot   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

logique, puisque timezone-data n'est pas baselayout  :Wink: 

----------

## dreamer86

Euh, ça veut dire que je dois extraire les binaires de baselayout dans mon "/" également ?   :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

non, tu parles d'un emerge -C timezone-data, tu dois donc récupérer timezone-data.

Me trompé-je ?

----------

## nemo13

bonjour,

```
equery depends timezone-data

 * Searching for timezone-data ...

sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1 (sys-libs/timezone-data)

                      (>=sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c)
```

```
equery which glibc

/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.10.1.ebuild
```

```
grep timezone-data -B 10 -A 10 /usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.10.1.ebuild

   >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2

   selinux? ( sys-libs/libselinux )"

RDEPEND="!sys-kernel/ps3-sources

   nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

   selinux? ( sys-libs/libselinux )"

if [[ ${CATEGORY/cross-} != ${CATEGORY} ]] ; then

   DEPEND="${DEPEND} ${CATEGORY}/gcc"

   [[ ${CATEGORY} == *-linux* ]] && DEPEND="${DEPEND} ${CATEGORY}/[color=darkblue]linux-headers[/color]"

else

   DEPEND="${DEPEND} >=sys-libs/[color=red]timezone-data-2007c[/color]"

   RDEPEND="${RDEPEND} sys-libs/[color=red]timezone-data[/color]"

fi

SRC_URI=$(

   upstream_uris() {

      echo mirror://gnu/glibc/$1 ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/glibc/{releases,snapshots}/$1 mirror://gentoo/$1

   }

   gentoo_uris() {

      local devspace="HTTP~vapier/dist/URI HTTP~azarah/glibc/URI"

      devspace=${devspace//HTTP/http://dev.gentoo.org/}

      echo mirror://gentoo/$1 ${devspace//URI/$1}
```

avec un peu de chance, bien que ta libc ait en dépendance timezone, si tu as tes linux-header , tu devrais pouvoir re emerger ton timezone-data

A+

NB il est dommage que dans une balise code on ne peut pas mettre de la couleur !

----------

## dreamer86

Mon gros problème est que je ne peux plus booter sur mon système : je ne peux y accéder que via un livecd et le monter. Mais si je tente de le chrooter, j'obtiens le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> livecd mnt # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory

 

donc pas de possibilité de réemerger timezone-data comme tu le dis nemo13.

J'ai tenté d'extraire des binaires de timezone-data dans mon / mais sans succès, j'obtiens le message suivant au boot :

 *Quote:*   

> >> Activating mdev
> 
> >> Determining root device...
> 
> >> Mounting root...
> ...

 

Je ne vois plus trop quoi faire...   :Crying or Very sad:  Peut être extraire les binaires de la glibc sur mon / d'après les dépendances données par nemo13 ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie en anglais  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> Mon gros problème est que je ne peux plus booter sur mon système : je ne peux y accéder que via un livecd et le monter. Mais si je tente de le chrooter, j'obtiens le message suivant :
> 
>  *Quote:*   livecd mnt # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory 
> ...

 

Lorsque tu arrives à ce stade, fais un :

```

# ldd /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash

```

Les libs affichées doivent être présentes sur ton système, si elle ne le sont pas, çà ne marche pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu bien suvi les instructions de Mike Hunt ?

as-tu bien monté ton disque dans /mnt/gentoo ?

Pas évident de suivre les discussions en FR et EN...

----------

## boozo

Je pense que la piste de Xavier est pas mal : vérifie avec un #mount hors du chroot voir si tout est correct (vérifie tes points de montage pour le chroot etc ) et que le pathway de la racine, /bin et /proc ou tu te transpose est correct. M'est avis que tu ne vas pas au bon endroit depuis ton livecd ou que qqch n'est pas monté et donc pas accessible.

----------

## Mike Hunt

A partir du CD, tu peux toujours décompresser un stage3 sur /mnt/gentoo

Mais avant, prends soins que tes partitions soient bien montées, et sauvegarde ton répertoire /mnt/gentoo/etc et ton fichier /mnt/gentoo/var/lib/portage/world

Choisit un stage3 le plus récent possible pour ton ARCH. Suit le manuel d'installation comme si c'était une nouvelle installation -  tar xvjpf stage3*

Ensuite restaure ton /etc et le fichier world, cd /, exit, umount /mnt/gentoo, reboot.

Ton ordinateur devrait maintenant fonctionner normalement.

 :Smile: 

----------

